# KETO DIET HELP



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

hi im looking into doin a keto diet for 6 to 8 weeks.

supplements i will be using is

anavar 50-70 mg a day.

ceratine

potasium

t3

clen

the 2 week off period (clen) i will be using an eca stack.

im looking advice for anavar is 50mg a day enough i am taking it so i dont loose my strenght i have gained all year.

i have worked out my main cal which is 2400cal, i weigh 161 lbs and am 6ft. so then my fat loss cal is about 1900 or 1600 for exreme fat loss.

i then worked out each category which is

1120cal fat at 70%

400cal protein 25%

80cal carbs 5%

i need help putting this into a plan of what fods to go for. does this look ok so far what i have worked out.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Beef

bacon

full fat mayo

cheese

fish

nuts

Good fat oils (evoo, flaxseed etc)

burgers

always read nutrition pack thing


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

barsnack any links to actual plans that i could tweek etc


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

chicken legs n thighs

mashed up boiled eggs with butter

bacon

peperami

beef

green leaf veggies


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

start ur macros - 60 fat 35 protein 5 carb


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

and drop the creatine imo


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/140200-barsnacks-attempt-look-like-brigitte-nielsen-16.html

about second comment down, it has my keto plan with macros and totals


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

ok so here goes from what i have searched i have came up with this for a daily plan so far.

1g of fat =9 cal

1g of carb =4 cal

1g of protein =4 cal

BREAKFAST

bacon 2 slices F 5.3g P4.7g

2 scrambled eggs f14.8 p13.6 carb 2.5

mushrooms f0.7 carb 8.3 p3.4

10CLOCK TEA

peanut butter 2tbsp f16.1 p8 carb6.3

mp impact whey 30g p28 f0.3 carb 0.2

1tbsp flax oil f10

LUNCH

chicken breast f2.4 p17.4 c0.3

lettuce salad p0.5 c1.6

mayo full f10

DINNER

bacon 2 slices f5.3 p4.7

eggs 4 f25.4 p27.2 c5

this break down to

FAT 94.3 (878.7 CALORIES)

PROTEIN 107 (428 CALORIES)

CARBS 24.2 (96 CALORIES)

TOTAL CALORIES = 1375.

so i think i could add some more calories to get up to 1500-1600 and also bring up the fat percentage a bit more. can ya advise me on what else i could take, as mayb a snack say yogurt or something like that?


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UL2OARC8

when i aked about a keto diet Ausbuilt sent me this link, very helpful you should have a look


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

snack- i usually cook up a load of chicken legs n thighs and eat them as snacks, n cheese strings.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> and drop the creatine imo


well it depends. Don't use the creatine during the keto phase; unless you take 2g of creatine dissolved in warm water... 15mins after 3iu 'slin with no carbs; otherwise don't bother. The reason is insulin is needed to transport creatine into the muscle cell- supplement companies sell creatine mixes with dextrose etc or tell you to drink it with juice to spike insulin to transport the creatine... this is not feasible during the keto phase.

Most people will tolerate 3iu 'slin (novorapid) with no carbs (and in fact the fastest way into keto is 3iu slin, every 4hours, 3-4 times in the day- you will be in keto in 6-12 hours assuming you're following a keto diet on the day). You could take 2g of creatine with each shot if you felt like it

Apart from that, you can take 2g every 2 hours during the first 24hours of the carb-up noted in the keto bible below.



Lycan Prince said:


> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UL2OARC8
> 
> when i aked about a keto diet Ausbuilt sent me this link, very helpful you should have a look


thats the bible.. read it a few times... importantly, i think the 48 hour carb up smooths you out to much, unless you are in keto for 2 weeks instead of 1..

I stick to keto 6 days, and a 24hour carb-up. I add the 2g creatine to each glucose drink (with whey) and take 2x10mg dianabols each meal as well.. MASSIVE rebound!


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

hi ausbuilt thatnks for the info, i have no experience with insulin and from what i read shouldnot be messed with unless you know what you are at so im quite clueless about it. i think that if i can nail this diet and keep the training goin and adding cardio in the morning i will shed some weight. i am looking to shed some fat before i do my next cycle which i want to be injectable, prob test e dbol kick or along those lines.

do ya have more to say about the diet i have put up..?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

curran said:


> hi ausbuilt thatnks for the info, i have no experience with insulin and from what i read shouldnot be messed with unless you know what you are at so im quite clueless about it. i think that if i can nail this diet and keep the training goin and adding cardio in the morning i will shed some weight. i am looking to shed some fat before i do my next cycle which i want to be injectable, prob test e dbol kick or along those lines.
> 
> do ya have more to say about the diet i have put up..?


well i wasn't saying you should take insulin- more that during the keto phase, no point taking creatine unless you're taking it with carbless 'slin.

The MOST important supplement on keto is CARNITINE..

diet wise- keep fat grams and protein grams equal in every meal, keep carbs to less than 30g/day; add some MCT oil when you need to add fats- google it. nothing converts to keto faster (food wise, technically alcohol converts to ketones the fastest..)


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

ok thanks for the replies lads

break

bacon x 2

eggs x 3

mushrooms

tea

peanut butter 2 tbsp

impact whey 30g

flaxoil 1 tbsp

lunch

chicken

lettuce salad

mayo

nuts kp roasted

dinner

bacon x2

eggs x4

all this adds up to

FATS 125.2 g x by 9 =1126 calories

PROTEIN 127.8 X BY 4 = 511 CALORIES

CARBS 31.6 X BY 4 = 126 CALORIES

total cal = 1763

i have ordered some ketostix paper to test my self if in ketosis or not on this diet plan i have just crept over 30g for carbs so i i can not getinto ketosis i could take out the mushrooms as they are the biggest contributer to carbs on this diet plan.

i will get some carnitine as it says it helps break down fats from fatty acids so that seems a good idea thanks ausbuilt.

will keep a diary of my progress over the next 6- 8 weeks. t3 clen var should be here next week


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

what weight are you, whats your stats, that could be too few calories


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

curran said:


> ok thanks for the replies lads
> 
> break
> 
> ...


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

im 161 lbs and im 26 6ft. maintenence cal was bout 22-2400cals


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

post a pic


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

hmm


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

quick update

been on keto now bout 2 and half weeks. have lost a stone and have only been runing var t3 clen for 1 week. the var i have not noticed yet so i upped the dose from today to 80mgs day.(when should i notice the var???)

the first 2 pics i was 12stone exactly and now im 10st 13.5lbs so have lost a stone in a few weeks.


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

Any thoughts


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

hi quick update. im now 10st2lbs and starting to see top abs a little. keto diet has been tough, energy comes and goes in the gym. var ran out tday. duno wot bf i am but guess around 10%. im getting rdy for a cycle after my hols gonnabe like sus for 12 weeks. have been bulking all year and 12 stone is the heaviest i have been ever. i wanna try get up to 13stone ish.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

curran said:


> Any thoughts


Yes..Why are you doing keto?

In my opinion, you need to bulk first and then cut.


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

been bulking since jan mate at xmas last year was 9st 7 lb. i then bulked from that to june to 12 stone and wanted ti cut some fat, and then bulk till xmas.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

You barely had any fat on you to begin with :S

161lbs at 6ft isn't a lot. I'm relatively small and I weigh 180lbs at 5ft 9in and wouldn't think of cutting at all until I hit 200lbs.

Each to their own I suppose.


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

reali wanted to get my abs visable for hols up in sep lol. also wanted to be v lean for a sustanon/dblo cycle when i come back and also up to 11 stone before i start the cycle.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

curran said:


> r*eali wanted to get my abs visable for hols up in sep lol.* also wanted to be v lean for a sustanon/dblo cycle when i come back and also up to 11 stone before i start the cycle.


Haha I knew that was the case


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

curran said:


> r*eali wanted to get my abs visable for hols up in sep lol.* also wanted to be v lean for a sustanon/dblo cycle when i come back and also up to 11 stone before i start the cycle.


Haha I knew that was the case


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

lol aye sure y not only get once a year, but looking forward hiting the gym hard aain wen i get back.


----------

